# Vehicle Interior light upgrade!



## tex.proud (Dec 29, 2018)

I recently made a simple, relatively cheap purchase, to upgrade the interior lights of my Toyato Tacoma. Yeah, I'm now a Taco Guy! Regardless...the vendor isn't a part of CPF, so I will no mention anything about them. There are several folks that make interior light LED replacements. I posted on the CPF FB page, and found that at one time even Malkoff made them. Kinda wish I had known back then...

Anyhow, to the meat and potatoes...





I can't upload pics to be viewed here directly, so here is the Before, and After pics.

I have to say, that LED's are not only great for flashlights, from Malkoff, to Olight, to Zebralight, but great for the offroad truck as well.

Tex.Proud (IG, and Tacomaworld) Like I said, I'm now a Taco guy! Sorry, not sorry!


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome back brother!


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 19, 2019)

I replaced the interior bulbs in my Camry with LED's. I am very impressed with how much brighter they are.


----------



## GaiaIngram (Jun 9, 2020)

if someone turns on the light , does this distract you while driving because of the strong light ?


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 10, 2020)

The new lights are neutral to cool white?


----------

